# The giant shrimp tank



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

With all that beautiful wood, I'd get a few more plants growing on those branches. Check this thread I made for a huge list of plants that grow on wood! 
https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/723817-plants-root-onto-objects-3.html#post8337265


.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Anyone else come here hoping to see giant shrimp?!:laugh2:

Nice tank. I agree that the wood needs more plants.


----------



## mikeemorales (May 19, 2019)

RWaters said:


> Anyone else come here hoping to see giant shrimp?!:laugh2:
> 
> Nice tank. I agree that the wood needs more plants.


my immediate thought lol. that piece of wood is beautiful


----------

